# What do you think??



## tennisplayer (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi all, just wondering who has ever used this book, and your true thoughts!
Is it helpful?
Thanks!!

Fretboard Theory by Desi Serna http://www.amazon.com/Fretboard-Theo.../dp/B000H21RVC


----------

